# LEDs for Sunliner 800



## 96783 (Nov 23, 2005)

Despite having two 100Ah batteries, and a 125w solar panel we experienced quite a lot of difficulty lasting out for 3/4 days on our trip to UK despite the very sunny days which we experienced during most of the trip. Testing out fairly unscientifically we found that the biggest drain appeared to come from our 10w halogen lights of which there are 15 scattered throughout the MH together with two fluorescents in the shower/loo and the bedroom. What I would like to do is replace ten of the halogens with LEDs but, and there's always a but, despite a considerable time on the internet both on UK and German sites I have been unable to find a compatible flat, twin socket unit as a replacement.
Before I rush off to ask Knaus, who have been singularly unhelpful in the past, has anyone replaced these lamps and, if so, has a contact, part no or any other details? Also if they have experienced the same problems, did it solve the problem in a satisfactory way, ambience etc?


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi PhredC

I don't think that LEDs are the best way of tackling your problem, we have a similar arrangement to you, lots of 10w halogen spots which produce a very nice ambience - but you have to use several at once to achieve a good overall level of illumination. We considered replacing them with LEDs but the cost is a bit prohibitive, and even considering the advances in LED technology, they're still quite a bit behind halogens in terms of light output.
Our solution was to fit one additional 16w flourescent in the centre of the van, just for use when we are off hook-up. This provides a good overall light and can be supplemented with a single halogen when you need a local working light. It also cuts the current drain considerably when no hook-up is available - at the expense of "ambience". I've since picked up a pair of 16w 2D 12v fittings - and the light output from these is much better than the twin flourescent so I'll be fitting one of those next time.


----------



## 96783 (Nov 23, 2005)

Thanks Gaspode. Funnily enough we have an LED array (3 individual LEDs in a strip) under our bathroom cabinet in the apartment. Didn't know they were there until we fitted it and connected what we thought were only fluorescents. They are on permanently and give a nice warm glow for the middle of the night call.

What I was hoping for was a legion of Knaus owners who have suffered the same problem, solved it and being able to go to school on their solution. I guess not to be. We also suffer from a lack of illumination from the ceiling as all our halogens are under cupboard/lockers but I'm loth to put a fluorescent on the ceiling.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi PhredC

Totally agree with you, I was very reluctant to fit a flourescent to the celing too, but after looking at all the alternatives it seemed to be the only practical solution. I'm pleased to say that it works very well and isn't intrusive. I recommend you look at the 2D fittings, they're evn less intrusive and the light output is better. Example here: SCOTTLAMP
They contain a tiny inverter so take normal 2D four pin lamps.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

We have most if not all the lights on in our van & like you I was worried about the amount of battery power being used so I've changed the reading spotlights from the 10w halogen bulbs to LED . . I found that whilst not quite as brght the very focused beam is quite sufficient to read comfortably by, I had to cut some of the LED lead wire off and soldered two cut off pieces of panel pins for the light socket connections . . with all 5 switched on there is no movement on the meter whereas with the halogens all switched on the meter needle showed a distinct drain - I think I'll change one of the two bathroom ceiling lights to LED & leave the one over the sink halogen [that way I'll be able to see if my makeup is on straight 8O ]
I originally got some which are 'ice' white' but I think these are warmer looking light, I got them from e-bay, see 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....00036823595&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWN:IT&rd=1


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi PhredC,

if you really want to reduce power consumption, but not loose light, then go for fluorescent lights. Current _commercially available_ white LEDs deliver approximately the same (visible) light output per watt as ordinary halogen lamps! Only at a much, much higher price.

The next generation of white LEDs, which has been promised for quite some time but is not yet on the market, will probably "outshine" halogen lamps of comparable electric power consumption, but will still fall far behind fluorescent lamps.

If you can live with a reduced luminosity, then just take out one or two halogen bulbs, that is much cheaper.

BTW, the permanently operating LED strip in your bathroom of course also drains the battery to a certain degree.

I do not want to sound like a technological sceptic, I am sure that LEDs are THE light source of the future, but we are still living in the present.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## 92180 (May 1, 2005)

I have added some of these to our Burstner under the oven housing and at the door enterance. they wire up directly to the 12 v circuit. Very nice light and easy to fit either by adhesive pads or small screws.

http://www.ikea.com/webapp/wcs/stor...20&categoryId=16082&chosenPartNumber=60095689

At the windows I have fitted the led strips for background lighting while watching TV - very pleasant lighting effect.

http://www.ikea.com/webapp/wcs/stor...20&categoryId=16082&chosenPartNumber=30098175

Both have avery low comsumption . Might be of interest.
Have a look at my photo album under Asgard and I have a couple of pictures posted.


----------



## 96783 (Nov 23, 2005)

Many thanks for the responses. The suggestion by Asgard looks most promising as the flat LEDs from IKEA which, he says, can be wired directly into the 12v system, look the same size as our halogen fitments. If so they will be a simple slot in job with maybe a little fiddling/soldering of connectors. That will be worth doing. Each one of your posts seems to confirm my thoughts that the halogens are the culprits.


----------



## 101823 (Nov 18, 2006)

*LED for knaus 800 leg*

CAK tanks do the LED lights lights you are lookinking for They are £9.99 each you can contact them by EMail [email protected] Hope you find this helpfull inches


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

led

I know we don't have the same motorhome as yours but we have been replacing our hallogen bulbs with these, I have found them fine for reading and they take a fraction of the battery power of the original. They also stay cool, I have burnt my hand on the light fitting a couple of times turning a light off after reading for a while.

Tina

one other thing, as they give off a white light they are good for sewing too as the light given off is similar to daylight bulbs sold for crafters.


----------



## Burneyinn (Oct 27, 2006)

*LED's for sunliner*

We too have been changing some of our bulbs to LED as the halogens are too harsh especially over the bed and to conserve power when not on hook up.

I have just ordered some more from Ultra led

www.ultraleds.co.uk/capsule-cool-white-bulb-volt-p-981.html


----------

